# Vaporooter



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is a video I made today showing how well the Vaporooter machine fills up the pipe with root killer. 
https://youtu.be/f1yhU5VD94U


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Way cool Robert!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I know it is a safe treatment but yesterday I had 2 ladies yell at me for washing my van in front of my house and what the soap was doing to the environment imagine if they saw me using that with skull stickers on the side of the chemical jugs lol


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

That looks pretty cool. How much is that set up?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cuda said:


> I know it is a safe treatment but yesterday I had 2 ladies yell at me for washing my van in front of my house and what the soap was doing to the environment imagine if they saw me using that with skull stickers on the side of the chemical jugs lol


The containers looks like quarts of oil, you have to look close to see the skull. And by the time it gets to the city it's harmless and not measurable , there's a fancy word phrase but it slips me right now. 
And if she's that worried about the environment tell her to start walking everywhere. Turn off the TV, no air conditioning, no heater. Etc. Lol


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Green Country said:


> That looks pretty cool. How much is that set up?


the foamer machine with the hose was,, I think 3500, give or take a couple hundred. Each 100 ft (4inch) cost 50 bucks chemicals.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

So, if your Californian roots are growing back and plugging a jetted completely spotless main line in 3 1/2 months how long does an application of Vaporooter last ?

Any documented data on this ?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks impressive. 

What's on the left at 53 feet?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How easy is it to stop the foam to prevent overspray? Will a sag stop it?

your youtube video are great with the editing. What program are you using? In the begining of the video, what kind of camcorder are you using?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> So, if your Californian roots are growing back and plugging a jetted completely spotless main line in 3 1/2 months how long does an application of Vaporooter last ?
> 
> Any documented data on this ?


The company says,,, wait are you being a little smart butt? 
It works and yes lots of documentation. It's been around for 40 years. Lots of major municipalities use it and keep using it because it works. I'm right at the year mark of starting this. I have many before view compiled and excited for the after view coming shortly. 
I have one customer who's line after being spotless at the first 6inch joint would grow back completely choked off in 5.5 months. It's been a year and still flowing. I allready have proof it works as I have it used it via root x for the last 15 years with lots of success. Vaporooter has 3 or 4 times as much diclobinal (re growth inhibitor) , the active ingredient in root x. Plus a very strong root killer called meta sodium. Root x dosnt have this, and which gives it the danger skull bones, need an applicators license to treat sewers with condition.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> How easy is it to stop the foam to prevent overspray? Will a sag stop it?
> 
> your youtube video are great with the editing. What program are you using? In the begining of the video, what kind of camcorder are you using?


A rubber hose is attached to the machine, this hose at one end has a bladder that I pump up to seal off the line from it coming back up the clean out or back into the house. Noting will stop it short of a car . the reason I got into as I couldn't be confident of root x making to the end of an 85 ft run with bad roots out in the street. 
I'm using Corel VideoStudio Ultimate X7. 
Video,, my new Samsung galaxy s6. I have a go pro but this new phone has a great camera.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

fixitright said:


> Looks impressive.
> 
> What's on the left at 53 feet?


That's a hole, good catch. That is about 40 ft back towards the house about 3. 5 deep from the c/o. That spot and the tie in to the city, (on his property) has drama at a joint as well. He is going to call me back next week to talk about it. He initially tried to fix it after a quick hole punch and a camera from the roof for x amount. The really bad spot was 5 ft deep where I put the c/o, a proper Rooter job and root killing treatment. He gave up at 2.5 deep. This is a new house and he's pretty ticked off about this sewer he's inherited.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> How easy is it to stop the foam to prevent overspray? Will a sag stop it?
> 
> your youtube video are great with the editing. What program are you using? In the begining of the video, what kind of camcorder are you using?


 As soon as you stop the machine the foam stops. I have no dought if you screw up and miss a wye for a combined sewer or a floor drain caught further down the sewer. You will fill a bathroom or basement up with foam. Water in a trap or a water in a toilet won't stop the foam even if the pipe is clear and open.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

What do you do after you inject the foam? Do you run a cable or a jetter afterwards to cut the dead roots out? Or is the foam injected after clearing the major blockage? Does it kill the tree/bush?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

chonkie said:


> What do you do after you inject the foam? Do you run a cable or a jetter afterwards to cut the dead roots out? Or is the foam injected after clearing the major blockage? Does it kill the tree/bush?


Not supposed to kill the tree , only the roots it comes in contact with. If the line is blocked you have to open it up first. The roots are supposed to die and wither away over time.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you have to obtain a herbicide license to purchase the chemical?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

HSI said:


> Did you have to obtain a herbicide license to purchase the chemical?


Yes,, in CA it's called QAL. Qualified Applicators License? () l


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

https://youtu.be/jh1b2r7HURc
I made this video of a line I've been dealing with for several years. It's long, almost 10 min. Ignore after 8 minutes as the summarization starting then is for another forum I had a discrepancy with. 

As I was trying to come up with a system of offering at least a 1 year guarantee on a root blockage I knew it would take at least a full on removal of all roots in the line to stay clear for at least a year. That's one of the reasons I got into jetting a couple of years ago,,,, because I first tried a system of cutting all the roots outs with expander blades and camera work to line up the bad spots. But that was to labor intensive.

And while I was getting into the jetting game I came across Vaporooter, a product containing a chemical I had proven results with,, , a root growth inhibitor called Dichibenol, found in Rootx, but at a much higher amount. Along with a root killer. Metam sodium.

This job has a 4 x 6 joint with a root growth rate second to none. 
I did end up patching this spot but the 5-6 other root infested joints stayed "COMPLETELY" root free for a year. And after the patch job and another Vaporooter treatment I'm giving him 2 year guarantee, then another treatment in 2 years, another 2 year guarantee and so on and so forth. 
NOTE, the really bad spot when I cut a hole and left it 50 percent open stayed open for a year without a blockage when I came back for a follow up Vaporooter treatment. And I think if I jetted it spotless it would stay open for 2 years with a Vaporooter treatment but sold him a patch job at a good price instead due to its uniqueness . I have many many other jobs coming up soon to show the year latter status of Vaporooter.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Great video. That Vaporooter looks pretty good. I think I would need to come up with a better way to apply it. To many combined sewers! I heard if you screw up it will raise the seat on a toilet from all the foam. And they say it smells like rotten eggs.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

saysflushable said:


> Great video. That Vaporooter looks pretty good. I think I would need to come up with a better way to apply it. To many combined sewers! I heard if you screw up it will raise the seat on a toilet from all the foam. And they say it smells like rotten eggs.


Yes I have screwed up and put it all over a bathroom floor. I put it in at the back of house and was so preoccupied with making a little video that I forgot the front bath tie in halfway down the line. It is quite a dense and heavy foam,, so since it was easier for the foam to go back then flow forward at this connection,, it did. All lverover their bathroom. And it stinks like rotten edges as you say. It is imperative to camera the line first and know exactly what your dealing with. Combined sewers in CA? Rare. But downstream tie in for this and that are plentiful. I have extra hose plugs. One is about 15 feet.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

would plugging a toilet and tubs with chernes be enough or do you think it would come out the vents?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> would plugging a toilet and tubs with chernes be enough or do you think it would come out the vents?


You wouldn't get to the point of clogging toilets. You do it through a clean out towards the city. I have squirted some backwards and from experience know when I've hit the spots I wanted to and yet to have gone to far. Yes it will go thru the vents.... and lift a toilet seat.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like a PITA.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't put it that way,,,, but you do have to pay attention and take precautions,,,, its well worth it


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Does that foam mess up the tile, baseboard/paint, cabinet if you accidentally get it in the house? How hard is it to get rid of the rotten egg smell in that situation?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Sounds like a PITA.



https://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Pita


:whistling2:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Sounds like a PITA.




Can't be that bad if it's allowed in the "state" of California :laughing:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Does that foam mess up the tile, baseboard/paint, cabinet if you accidentally get it in the house? How hard is it to get rid of the rotten egg smell in that situation?


It will stain and require painting of surfaces left to long on because of discoloration. The smell? , Idk.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Pita
> 
> 
> :whistling2:



Gyro anyone? Hmm.. Must be a NY thing.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe some don't get it, but PITA is an abbreviation for Pain In The Arse.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Maybe some don't get it, but PITA is an abbreviation for Pain In The Arse.




Yes, just being on myself 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pita


----------

